# Digitech Whammy songs?



## Matt08642 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, what are some good songs I can learn once I get my whammy at Christmas?

So far I have these listed:

Marooned - Pink Floyd
Searching - Joe Satriani
Touching Tongues - Steve Vai
Anything by RATM  

Anymore you guys can think of?


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 19, 2006)

Like A Stone- Audioslave

most people dont consider it 'good' (me included) but...
anything by DragonForce


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 19, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> Like A Stone- Audioslave
> 
> most people dont consider it 'good' (me included) but...
> anything by DragonForce



Oops, I forgot that one. I have promised myself that Like a Stone is the first riff I'm going to play when I get the Whammy!


----------



## Nik (Dec 20, 2006)

Matt08642 said:


> Hey, what are some good songs I can learn once I get my whammy at Christmas?
> 
> So far I have these listed:
> 
> ...



I believe Marooned is played on a lap-steel guitar (which has like 30 frets lol) and not with a whammy, but you could certainly arrange it for normal guitar with a whammy  

And I absolutely LOVE the whammy use on 'Searching.'  

What about "Building the Church" by Steve Vai? The whammy usage there is a lot more restricted and subtle, but sounds awesome.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 20, 2006)

Matt08642 said:


> Anything by RATM


That's the first place to start. Man, Morello has a command on that pedal like no other. Talk about innovated uses for an already innovative pedal.

Chalk up a few Pantera songs too....
Becoming
Suicide Note Part II
Hell Bound
You've Got To Belong To It


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 20, 2006)

Dragonforce used them in Valley of the Damned (the song)


----------



## Naren (Dec 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Dragonforce used them in Valley of the Damned (the song)



The first band that comes to mind for me is Rage Against The Machine. Second would be Dragonforce (specifically "Valley Of The Damned." I'm not a Dragonforce fan, but I really like that song). Third would be Pantera. Those are great places to start.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 20, 2006)

Apart from things others have already mentioned, Korn use it a lot and Nevermore use it in the solo for Bittersweet Feast. Play around with it for a little while and you'll get used to the way it colours the tone and then you can pick it out in any song instantly.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nik said:


> I believe Marooned is played on a lap-steel guitar (which has like 30 frets lol) and not with a whammy, but you could certainly arrange it for normal guitar with a whammy



http://youtube.com/watch?v=d79TPCBKMUE


----------



## Korbain (Dec 20, 2006)

anything by korn, they use a fuckload of the digitech whammy xp-100 etc. Some pantera, rage against the machine, bit of alice in chains...but out of them korn use the digitech whammy by far the most, but thats while using other effects at times too. Pantera is always good fun in some songs...bit of deftones stuff...silverchair...yeeeeeh. Or just make up songs and add the whammy too it  lol


----------



## Nik (Dec 20, 2006)

Matt08642 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=d79TPCBKMUE



Well whadayaknow


----------



## heffergm (May 25, 2007)

Borg Sex - Satriani


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 26, 2007)

Buckethead - Jordan
Buckethead - Soothsayer


----------



## Bartok (May 26, 2007)

Buckethead uses one (or is it two?) a lot. Maybe playing the whole song is a bit out of league (certainly out of mine) but he has some cool ideas to pinch


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2007)

There's also a bunch of Dethklok songs too.


----------



## Ruan7321 (May 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> There's also a bunch of Dethklok songs too.



Yeah, the Dethklok Deththeme


----------



## phildaw (May 26, 2007)

What about Vernon Reids intro to Information Overload, from the Times Up album.

Not sure what the music would look like, just switch the thing on and go mental


----------



## Matt08642 (May 26, 2007)

Holy bump!

I made this topic around last Christmas


----------



## HamBungler (May 27, 2007)

Jordan's especially fun when you have a Killswitch installed  Though I haven't seen many here who have one. I got a cheap Soft Touch switch from Radio Shack and all you do is take a wire from the ground and hot leads and wire them to each lug on the switch. Any SPST normally closed switch will work, though Radio Shack doesn't usually have any of the kind Buckethead uses.


----------



## Matt08642 (May 27, 2007)

HamBungler said:


> Jordan's especially fun when you have a Killswitch installed  Though I haven't seen many here who have one. I got a cheap Soft Touch switch from Radio Shack and all you do is take a wire from the ground and hot leads and wire them to each lug on the switch. Any SPST normally closed switch will work, though Radio Shack doesn't usually have any of the kind Buckethead uses.









 

My guitar (I've removed the killswitch since then  )


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 27, 2007)

I'm getting a push button momentary killswitch. Chris Broderick has one on his awesome RG.


----------



## Rindgecore (May 27, 2007)

There's a couple of solo's on Dying Fetus' "Killing on Adrenaline" that has some sick whammy work.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 27, 2007)

'New Born' by Muse...the solo uses the whammy in a serious way.

'Seven Nation Army' by the White Stripes (used as an octave divider).

Anything by Jennifer Batten (she uses the 'tone down' setting a lot).


----------



## Bartok (May 28, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> 'New Born' by Muse...the solo uses the whammy in a serious way.



Are you sure it's a whammy- I'm not familiar with the song but the Muse guy has chaos pad type thing built into his guitar which makes similar noises to a whammy, could be that?


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 28, 2007)

Bartok said:


> Are you sure it's a whammy- I'm not familiar with the song but the Muse guy has chaos pad type thing built into his guitar which makes similar noises to a whammy, could be that?



Matt Bellamy uses literally tons of effects and the chaos pas is just one of them. He actually uses a touch strip on of his guitars to controll a Whammy



> Matt mostly uses the Sweep Echo setting on the Line6 Delay Modeler. This setting is a combination of an echo/delay and a filter (similar to a phaser). It can be heard most noticably during the live intro of Bliss, and throughout numerous other songs when playing live.
> The effect used on the solo of Sober is that of the Lovetone Meatball. It is primarily an envelope filter but allows you to manipulate many more parameters than conventional filters. Details and sound samples can be found on the Lovetone website.
> The strange solo effect on the recording of Dark Shines is the Trumpet Effect featured on the Roland VG-8.
> The solo effect of Newborn is obtained by using the Digitech Whammy set to 1-octave up.
> ...



From MUSE Gear: Matt Bellamy's Custom Manson Guitars, Effects and Amps


----------



## Bartok (May 28, 2007)

I stand corrected. Said the man in the orthopedic shoes.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 28, 2007)

It's always tough to discern effects, so there's no need to stand for anything


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 28, 2007)

Bartok said:


> Are you sure it's a whammy- I'm not familiar with the song but the Muse guy has chaos pad type thing built into his guitar which makes similar noises to a whammy, could be that?



I've seen it transcribed with a whammy pedal, although you're right, with the arsenal of stuff he uses it could be anything.


----------



## Thomas (May 28, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Judith.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 28, 2007)

Was judith played with a whammy? I thought that was The Hollow?


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 28, 2007)

Actually, now I think about it, there's one bit in 'Judith' that I'm sure must be played with a whammy pedal...I'm going to dig that out again now and have a listen!


----------



## AngelVivaldi (May 28, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Actually, now I think about it, there's one bit in 'Judith' that I'm sure must be played with a whammy pedal...I'm going to dig that out again now and have a listen!



Yes, he does use a whammy after the first chorus and before "Oh so many many ways for me to show you // How your dogma has abandoned you... "

God I love that fugging song.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 28, 2007)

man, i never knew that judith had a whammy in it, that the only song on the cd that uses it? , isnt that album tuned down 1 and a half steps?


----------



## muffgoat (May 28, 2007)

All i have to say was Dimebag was the king of the whammy pedal, That is how he reaches those signature fuckin high pitched Dime screams (i love doin those )


----------



## Drew (May 28, 2007)

Satch's "Cool #9" was the first place I ever hearda whammy, and the live version is still one of the best useages I've ever heard. Ditto with "Raspberry Jam Delta-V."


----------



## Matt08642 (May 28, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> All i have to say was Dimebag was the king of the whammy pedal, That is how he reaches those signature fuckin high pitched Dime screams (i love doin those )



He used the floyd rose whammy bar to get the high pitched squeals, not the whammy pedal: YouTube - Dimebag Squealing Lessons


----------



## Thomas (May 28, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> man, i never knew that judith had a whammy in it, that the only song on the cd that uses it? , isnt that album tuned down 1 and a half steps?



The whammy part is also played with a slide. I don't think there are any whammy parts in _The Hollow_. The solo on _Rose_ at 1:07 could have been played with a whammy, but I'm not sure. And by the way, glad to see I'm not the only one here who's into APC!


----------



## muffgoat (May 28, 2007)

Matt08642 said:


> He used the floyd rose whammy bar to get the high pitched squeals, not the whammy pedal: YouTube - Dimebag Squealing Lessons



DURP, i know that  i guess i should've been more specific on my description... I meant taking his screams to another level, anyone with a whammy bar can do a regular scream but to take it to the level he usually did you needed the whammy pedal. He even mentioned what i was talking about "hit it up with the whammy" i love that shit tho, do that shit live and people watchin just kinda look at you like huh?


----------



## malmsteenrocks77 (May 28, 2007)

Bucketheads jordan has a few parts when he uses the whammy


----------



## GiantBaba (May 28, 2007)

The live album "Damage" by David Sylvian and Robert Fripp has the best Whammy-playing I've ever heard, especially on "God's Monkey" and "Brightness Falls"


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 29, 2007)

I was just thinking: doesn't David Torn use a Whammy?


----------



## loktide (May 29, 2007)

Hawksmoor said:


> I was just thinking: doesn't David Torn use a Whammy?



David Torn plays some really crazy sh*t. To me, it sounds like he would use a fretless guitar... maybe also a whammy.


----------



## Drew (May 29, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> DURP, i know that  i guess i should've been more specific on my description... I meant taking his screams to another level, anyone with a whammy bar can do a regular scream but to take it to the level he usually did you needed the whammy pedal. He even mentioned what i was talking about "hit it up with the whammy" i love that shit tho, do that shit live and people watchin just kinda look at you like huh?



Actually, I'm pretty sure he just did them with the whammy bar. You can get them pretty damned high with just the bar - look at Joe Satriani. Sure, he has a Whammy in his rig, but I've seen him live and on video enough that I can be pretty confident in saying it's all bar.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 29, 2007)

loktide said:


> David Torn plays some really crazy sh*t. To me, it sounds like he would use a fretless guitar... maybe also a whammy.



I've never heard of him using a fretless, but he uses the Steinberger trans-trem for similar effects.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 29, 2007)

Justin Chancellor uses one in "Dispostion" and in various other songs, such as "Schism" and "Third Eye."


----------



## muffgoat (May 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure he just did them with the whammy bar. You can get them pretty damned high with just the bar - look at Joe Satriani. Sure, he has a Whammy in his rig, but I've seen him live and on video enough that I can be pretty confident in saying it's all bar.




I have also seen him live, that was the show that i got to meet him and hang out with the entire band, i know you can get them reeeally high with just the bar but he would throw in the whammy pedal as well and it would just be unreal, i will try and find the vid i am thinking about that shows it. Its from damageplan when he was doin like a big 10 min solo and he does his dime screams down the neck, 12th fret.. 7th.. 5th.. 3rd.. 2nd... going higher in pitch and then he kinda looks at the croud and grins then does the same thing again with the whammy pedal. i will find it.

Ah found it YouTube - DIMEBAG SOLO
from 6:25 on he does it with just the bar, then around 7:30 he walks around to the poedal board and throws his foot up on the whammy.. just wait for the pitch, GOD DAMN "the idol" is right. Sorry i just love Dimebag more than anything i have studied his style as he is the reason i play guitar, not only is he the greatest insipration to guitar playing but he is a great insipration to being a real human being, he still is the the nicest most genuine person i have met to date R.I.P. brother Dime..


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 29, 2007)

Dave Gilmour's used one on 'Marooned' and 'Wearing the Inside Out' from 'The Division Bell', as well as one track from his last solo album.

Radiohead use one on 'My Iron Lung' and 'Just' off 'The Bends'.


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 1, 2007)

Matt08642 said:


> My guitar (I've removed the killswitch since then  )



Ahhh, my dad tryed convincing me to go with the pole design but it didn't appeal to me. If you ever feel the need to re-wire one its cheap and reaaal easy!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 2, 2007)

Anthrax's re-recorded Deathrider uses the Whammy pedal.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 2, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> man, i never knew that judith had a whammy in it, that the only song on the cd that uses it?  , isnt that album tuned down 1 and a half steps?



I think they played in drop B for the first album. Certainly I've got a couple of the songs tabbed that are tuned to B.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, I thought it was just C. Billy Howerdell never used a whammy to my knowledge so maybe it was Troy Van Leeuwen.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 2, 2007)

Nevermore: Bittersweet @ 3:06


----------



## Matt08642 (Jun 2, 2007)

daemon barbeque said:


> Nevermore: Bittersweet @ 3:06



I'd love to learn the Bittersweet Feast solo, but I can't find any tabs


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 3, 2007)

Matt08642 said:


> I'd love to learn the Bittersweet Feast solo, but I can't find any tabs



Bah! Be a man and start working it out for yourself!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh, like that's the answer to everything 

On topic: Disco Queen -- Pain of Salvation


----------



## redufo (Jun 22, 2007)

Heres a video of Munky & Head showing you how to play their Korn songs. Video KoRn Munky And Head Guitar Lesson - KoRn, Munky, And, Head, Lesson - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## loktide (Jun 22, 2007)

redufo said:


> Heres a video of Munky & Head showing you how to play their Korn songs. Video KoRn Munky And Head Guitar Lesson - KoRn, Munky, And, Head, Lesson - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## playstopause (Jun 22, 2007)

redufo said:


> Heres a video of Munky & Head showing you how to play their Korn songs. Video KoRn Munky And Head Guitar Lesson - KoRn, Munky, And, Head, Lesson - Dailymotion Share Your Videos



 indeed.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 23, 2007)

thats the vid where monkey is playing a RG7 with EMGs. Korn uses the whammy pedal a lot. Head would play an octave higher than munky to be heard and also to make the sound of the guitars sound better.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 24, 2007)

Kill II This: The Truth and Other Lies
Kill II This: Gender Re-assignment

Both on the Mass. Down. Sin. Drone. album.


----------



## acie_umbel (Jul 28, 2007)

korns-B.B.K


----------



## Universe74 (Jul 28, 2007)

Living Colour - The Wall (Wimbish)


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 28, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I think they played in drop B for the first album. Certainly I've got a couple of the songs tabbed that are tuned to B.



Not all of the first album, but a few songs probably.



distressed_romeo said:


> Actually, now I think about it, there's one bit in 'Judith' that I'm sure must be played with a whammy pedal...I'm going to dig that out again now and have a listen!



I'm pretty sure "Judith" is all slide. I play it with a slide, and there aren't any notes I can't hit (especially since you can slide past the end of your fretboard  ). 



Actually, after watching that vid, you're right, there is one line that sounds like a whammy (I noticed because he didn't use it in this vid, so the line was an octave lower, Troy plays it at about 1:50). But, since the rest of the song is done with a slide, if you were crafty enough you could probably do without  



Hawksmoor said:


> Was judith played with a whammy? I thought that was The Hollow?



Nope.


----------

